# LLTD will not install on XP Hm sp3



## DDCJJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I want to connect a Windows 7 SP1 to a XP Home SP3 for sharing and control with single mouse and keyboard. I have read that LLTD needs to be installed on the XP because it has SP3. The validation tool associated with LLTD will not verify the XP. I successfully reactivated the XP and the validation tool still fails whether firewall and antivirus are off or on. For the past two days I have been searching and I am unable to find a solution that works. I would greatly appreciate guidance. Wireless router...Netgear rangemax WPN824. Both computers are directly connected to router.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"I want to connect a Windows 7 SP1 to a XP Home SP3 for sharing and control with single mouse and keyboard."

You would connect a KVM switch to both which will allow you to control both from a single keyboard, monitor and mouse.

Setting up file sharing is a different subject and easily done using the wizards or any one of a number of web based networking how tos.


----------



## DDCJJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Wand3r3r-I am aware of KVM switches and have opted for "Synergy" or "MaxiVista" software instead...provided I find a way for the computers to share. I have read that connecting a Windows 7 with a XP SP3 has difficulties. Installing LLTD on the XP apparently solves this issue. The problem is that LLTD needs a XP authenticity code before it will install. I have re-authenticated my XP product code and continue to have the error I have attached. I have tried every "Wizard" I can find without success.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I never have installed LLTD in xp to make it see a win7 box. I think whatever you read is overcomplicating the issue.

There are not any big issues getting win7 and xp to play together

same workgroup
same subnet
file and printer sharing installed and enabled
same accounts on each with same passwords on each
share something on each with everyone full control no restrictions
make sure both systems firewalls allow file and printer sharing [this is the usual problem of firewalls blocking share access]


----------



## DDCJJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I am working on it. I followed your list and still the 7 is not able to see the xp...the xp sees the 7 but some of the files have no content. I think I can tweek the no content part. 'From what I have read' the problem has not been with xp sp1 and 2 but with sp3. Thank you for the checklist! As simple as it is, in all the searches I have not seen the process itemized as such. Don't give up on me! I also have the issue of not being able to validate my 'Authentic Windows XP'. Would I go to a different thread for that? THANKS


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

service packs are not the issue.

5th line in my checklist - share with full control to 'everyone'. What you describe is limited access. Do note that you should NOT be sharing anything in your My Documents or desktop. Those are folders under your profile and the system prevents access to these which is why it recommended to not attempt sharing these folders.

you would start a new thread in the xp forum concerning license authenication.


----------

